# Got a bear with no ears! more pics



## GA GAME GETTER (Nov 15, 2009)

Well yesterday I took a trip up to the mountains to try my luck, found lots of hog sign and a few horned trees.  By the time I got to where I was going I was soaked with sweat, so I found me a spot and sat. Around 4:30 I heard some limbs break, I couldnt see anything then around 5:15 there she was going up the hill about 50-60 yards from me so  I put the KABOOM on her then I got out the phone and called for help.


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice bear man.were where you hunting at?


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Nov 15, 2009)

union county


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2009)

NICE BEAR, but that thing deserves some more pictures of her!! got any?  Hard work pays off NO DOUBT!!
Congrats!


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Nov 15, 2009)

got some more just upload them


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 15, 2009)

Limbs breaking , no ears?


----------



## blackbear (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 7, 2009)

lot of bear around suches


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

nice bear , congrats


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 13, 2009)

Why's that bear holding a little girl ????????  LOL  Great bear and future bear hunter....RW


----------

